# 105 STI Double/Triple Shifters



## landshark1 (Aug 12, 2007)

Put a triple on my bike, using the 2001 105 double left lever, 5500. Seems to work fine but notice that they list a triple specific 5503 lever. What makes it better?

Thanks:

George


----------

